# Are your HD channels out of synch?



## ls7dude (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey All,

I've been working with dish quality for a few months on my local NBC channel in HD being off synch (lips). I've been working heavily with the dish quality team on this for the last month.

Since 4.47, I believe, my synch problem has gotten much worse. The Biggest Loser was so far out of synch it was like words off instead of milliseconds off. Halfway through it started cutting out audio and also the people sounded like they were under water. Last evening, Kitchen Nightmares on FOX was really crappy with the audio as well.

I've been having synch problems left and right for the last week really bad. 

The dish quality supervisor called today and said it was a large problem on 622's and 722's now with the latest software.

Any feedback from the forum folks?


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

ls7dude said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I've been working with dish quality for a few months on my local NBC channel in HD being off synch (lips). I've been working heavily with the dish quality team on this for the last month.
> 
> ...


What is your DMA?

Also: Are you taking your locals from a E* bird or OTA?


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

I know exactly what you mean about the syncs problems. I really haven't too many problems with the major networks, but tune in Voom and it's bad. I was viewing Meatloaf on HDNet, with some friends, and everyone commented on how awful it was to watch.


----------



## ls7dude (Jan 31, 2007)

bartendress said:


> What is your DMA?
> 
> Also: Are you taking your locals from a E* bird or OTA?


DMA is on PCM.. I think that's what you're asking. I am getting my locals from E*


----------



## ls7dude (Jan 31, 2007)

jcord51 said:


> I know exactly what you mean about the syncs problems. I really haven't too many problems with the major networks, but tune in Voom and it's bad. I was viewing Meatloaf on HDNet, with some friends, and everyone commented on how awful it was to watch.


I recorded the Meatloaf concert and watched it the other night. I am not certain which day and time I recorded it... but the picture was amazing and the sound was fine.

I bet it is an issue with your receiver just like mine at times.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Audio synching of HD/surround sound is a difficult problem. If its really bad on something I recorded, my av receiver allows me to adjust the synch. But normally I just tolerate minor differences as most shows are ok. I didn't see it on the Meatloaf concert either, but strange things happen. I have shut everything down and rebooted and a show was back in synch. And then again another time it didn't work.


----------



## 585960 (Feb 4, 2007)

on more than one occasion, I have installed 222's that have had an audio problem. Usually on TV2. Had one the other day, on both tv's. Sounded like chipmunks underwater on every channel. But..........after a hard reset, and wha laa, it came back long enough for me to complete the install and leave, hopefully it worked its kink out.


----------



## mattopia (Oct 30, 2007)

Similar issues here. Recent install, 722, lip sync problems often noticed on several HD channels. Seems to be frequent on TNT "HD"


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Meatloaf was out of sync for me. A Vip722. L447. Many things are out of sync on hte HD side. Not just OTA.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I live in St. Louis and can receive HD locals via OTA (thru the 622 ATSC tuner) as well as the 118 Sat. While image quality is almost identical, at times, lip sync on the HD Sat channels can be quite bad while no problems exist at the same time on the OTA channels. The NBC and ABC affiliates are the worse offenders.

I prefer to record off the sat because the MPEG4 compression frees up more disk space.


----------



## ls7dude (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok, it seems as if others are having this problem. This is sad. I love the picture and I love the functionality and features. Hopefully something gets done soon. After being a faithful dish owner, I may have to bail if it continues. 

Anyone else, please add your feedback.


----------



## LJR (Nov 2, 2005)

All mine seem fine, except TBS-HD (139). It's out of sync most of the time.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

jcord51 said:


> I know exactly what you mean about the syncs problems. I really haven't too many problems with the major networks, but tune in Voom and it's bad. I was viewing Meatloaf on HDNet, with some friends, and everyone commented on how awful it was to watch.


Of course it was aweful... You were listening to Meatloaf. :lol:

Seriously... Audio Sync has been an ongoing problem that seems to creep up, get bad, then miraculously "heal" itself--only to repeat the cycle. I notice it mainly with high def channels too--Nationals (like VOOMs) and also HD locals off the satellite.

You can try all the tricks. Sometimes they help, but usually don't:
-check audio settings
-reboot receiver
-skip forward / rewind on replay
-cuss at TV (doesn't help, but sometimes makes user FEEL better)


----------



## wase4711 (Jun 21, 2007)

since the 447 update, my lip sync is horrible on alot of channels..alot of other people are now having the same problem..C'mon Dish , fix this!!


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

ls7dude said:


> DMA is on PCM.. I think that's what you're asking. I am getting my locals from E*


DMA = designated market area. Has nothing to do w/ the setting of PCM. He was asking you what viewing area that you live in. For those that are having sync problems try setting your sync to SD reboot then set it again to HD sync. It may be nothing more than the memory of the unit needs to be "jogged". If not I think he was wanting to know if it was just OTA of the station in question.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

wase4711 said:


> since the 447 update, my lip sync is horrible on alot of channels..alot of other people are now having the same problem..C'mon Dish , fix this!!


I noticed it before 447. So don't hold your breath for a quick fix.


----------



## UndeadBeav (Nov 2, 2007)

My NBC channel (KGW in Portland, OR) sounds like it has two out-of-phase audio channels, one slightly behind the other, producing a noticeable echo effect. It's driving me crazy.

Anybody else on the Portland local channels notice this? Is there an easy fix?


----------



## ls7dude (Jan 31, 2007)

We need to get together and let Dish know. Email [email protected] with your issues.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

I know with computer encoding you can specify how often the audio will "sync" with the video. The more you sync it the higher the bandwidth.

I'm over simplifying this but I wonder if the sync issue (I have seen it also!) has something to do with the amount of compression and the settings they are using.

When this happens to me it's on some channels and not others so I suspect that they may be really compressing the hell out of some channels.

Any experts in video compression and audio sync here?

Audio is synced to video every xxx video frames. The more frames you go without syncing the audio the less space the recording takes.

Now this might not be it at all but I thought I would toss this out there.

-JB


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

About a year ago the out of sync problem was very bad. It had just about cleared up then 4.47 came out........................looks like Dish needs to start all over again and get it fixed.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well in LA I am not seeing them and I watch a lot of local stuff. Wonder if this is a localized issue where some of the streams are having the issue rather than the boxes. I definitely recommend emailing Dish Quality and be specific.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

see the ESPN2HD thread, yup I never had a problem until 447 was downloaded to my 622, seriously its getting real damn annoying....almost all HD's have sync problems, (yes I know where the HD/SD sync option is) and I also know the DD, DD/PCM crap is as well...so don'r go a flaming me on that


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

We are paying a premium for HD channels that pixellate (on 129) and have out of sync audio. I am getting really fed up with this.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I sent an email to the engineering department at Dish, got this back......

Steve,

This is something we have been looking in to over the past week or so. I’ll let you know when I get some additional information, but we are definitely working on a solution. Thanks for getting me this info. We should have something on this very soon.


----------



## mraif (Jun 28, 2007)

Steve H said:


> I sent an email to the engineering department at Dish, got this back......
> 
> Steve,
> 
> This is something we have been looking in to over the past week or so. I'll let you know when I get some additional information, but we are definitely working on a solution. Thanks for getting me this info. We should have something on this very soon.


They've only been looking into this the past week or so?? I know problems and complaints to Dish have been going on for a while now!


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

mraif said:


> They've only been looking into this the past week or so?? I know problems and complaints to Dish have been going on for a while now!


Sorta makes you think that many emails sent to dishquality & calls to customer "service" might be falling on deff ears.


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

The only problem here in Colo. Springs is TNT, all the time and TBS, randomly. No problems on OTA sync.


----------



## KalebD (May 8, 2007)

I have been having it on ESPN and Starz lately. Just started as well with the new software. I turn the receiver off and on and it helps a little, pause it for 15 to 20 sec, and that seems to get things closer, but still out of sync. :blackeye:

*UPDATE:* STARZ HD has become almost unwatchable, and since it is only STARZHD that I am having issues with, I will assume there is a problem there. I do, of course, have the L447 software.:joy:


----------



## MediocreMan (Mar 11, 2007)

I notice it alot, and tried a quick experiment. When I watched the recorded show on my main TV in HD, it was out of sync. When I watch the same HD show, but on my second TV (in "SD") the audio was perfect. Tried switching my main tv audio cables to digital but to no avail. Why would it work when watching it on TV 2 but not on the main TV?


----------

